# Ultra low sulfur diesel



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

I recently purchased a 2007 diesel ( I have had a diesel for 15 + years)and have had trouble finding ultra low sulfur diesel (15 ppm)in some locations. In some smaller towns they do not even sell it. How can the government prohibit the use of low sulfur diesel (500 ppm) in 2007 and newer vehicles but not phrohibit stations from selling low sulfur diesel and it is almost 2008? I have had no choice several times than to use the low sulfur. Will it damage my engine as the warning on the pump states, or is this just propaganda from the tree huggers/gov. to get people to use the ultra low sulfur stuff? Does off road diesel have even a higher sulfur content then low sulfur? If so what do the farmers and construction folks use in their 2007 or newer vehicles? What do you diesel guys out there do when you can't find ultra low sulfur?


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

I guess I am surprised they don't have it. My fuel distributor sent me a label to put on Off-road fuel tank at the ranch about a year ago. The labels have been on the pumps here in North Texas for about 18 months. You sure they just don't have the labels on the pumps and are really supplying low sulfar?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

they prolly just dont have the labels up yet but i think in mid aug they were supposed to switch over. I also had a dealer tell me that its ok to run regular low sulfer diesel in the engines, it will just make the emmisions burnout cyle more often. since they dont have ultra low anywhere in canada yet.

ps.. offroad diesel aka Red Dot... is a high sulfur diesel.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

YES, it will damage your engine. Using it in small amounts mixed with the ultra low will not really hurt, but running it constantly will do some damage. I work at a ford dealership and just had a guy have to put a diesel engine in his truck because he didn't WANT to run the new ultra low sulfer deisel in his truck. (it cost around 8k and warranty didn't cover it) My dad has the new diesel and he also has had to run the old stuff in his so he didn't get stranded. Just be carefull and don't over do it. FYI all gas stations have to have it by 2010, however since texas has so many diesel trucks you will find that most places will probly have it by the end of this year.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have not run into a place that has not had it for a while. Wish I could find it. Personally this ULSD is terrible. It definitely affects performance to me.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

FYI..they dont sell any in port o conner..I had to run to Port Lavaca to buy some..


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

They do not have it in Kingsville (which has three new car dealerships), Riviera, Raymondville, Port Mansfield, Odem, Sinton (off the hwy) as well as several stations on the way to Houston on 77 and 59 including every truckstop (Loves, TA) and several new Valero gas stations the shell in Woodsboro does have it.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

drred4 said:


> I have not run into a place that has not had it for a while. Wish I could find it. Personally this ULSD is terrible. It definitely affects performance to me.


Get some Lucas!!!!! I think I spelled it right??...lol It will give you back the performance.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*In Friendswood*

The new remodeled Valero on the corner of 2351 and Blackhawk just opened a few days ago and has the Ultra low Diesel on every pump.

Just FYI

Brad


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

On 77 south Roadrunner in robstown has it. There is also a place in roma that has it down town. And another valero in harlingen off 9th and 77. Also a couple of places in brownsville.
Just made a trip down there last month.
--Hop


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Levi said:


> Get some Lucas!!!!! I think I spelled it right??...lol It will give you back the performance.


I use Stanadyne performance additive


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I was filling up my diesel the other day and watched a guy add some 2 stroke oil into his truck, an older model like mine. He said it would protect the older model diesels since the new ultra low sulphur type doesn't lubricate as well. Is this bad for the injectors? Anyone else doing this?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

alot of people will also add 1qt of oil per 34 gallon tank, old oil from the last oil change even.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Just add in a couple gallons...or better yet...fill the tank with some biodiesel.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Nope it helps with injector lube. Dang J Ive never seen anyone use old oil though, dont think I could bring myself to drain then fill though. Power service is good with me, though you know that.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

old oil had dirt in it and will cloge you up ..


----------

